# How much coffee do you drink?



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

This may have been asked previously, but I'm curious as to how much coffee you aficionados drink?

If I'm working from home, which is about half the week, I typically have an Americano for elevenses, a cappuccino in the afternoon and maybe an espresso in the evening. Much more and I tend to start buzzing.

Do any of you drink a lot more than this?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I tend to drink 4-5 coffees a day. An espresso in the morning before work, then 2-3 cafetieres at work, and maybe an espresso again at home if i'm not back too late. If it's the weekend more espressos. Buying new kit always makes me drink more, though - new grinder means more coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I generally drink 2 coffees a day, 3 max. Weekdays an espresso in the morning and then a cafetiere or clever dripper at work.

Weekends generally a couple of espresso based drinks and maybe a moka pot because I enjoy the mechanical process of making them.

More than 3 and I'm wired!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

4-5 a day for me. On weekdays, a flat white to goto work with. Normally 2 (sometimes 3) Kalita Waves or V60-01's at work and an espresso in the evening when I get back (though I don't drink after 6:30pm or I can't sleep). Weekends is a similar amount but will normally play with a Chemex at some point


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I tend to limit myself to 1 or 2 a day. Occasionally on rare occasions I'll have 3 but anymore than that I get an upset stomach. I'm not sure if this is down to the caffeine or the milk... maybe I should start drinking espresso for a few weeks to see.

The familiar morning ritual of making my flat white in my CFUK KeepCup ready for my morning commute to work makes for a nice relaxing start to the day


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Average 2 a day

Normally a brewed i.e v60/aeropress around 9.30am

and a flat white in the evening after dinner

Green tea in between


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

4 aeropress mugs a day (max - sometimes 2 or quite often 3). Don't yet know what effect the lever will have


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

between 4 and 6 18gm milk based is about my normal


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

10-11am - Brewed coffee

2-3pm - 2 x single espresso

6-7pm - single shot cappuccino or piccolo

Weekends - probably 1 or 2 espresso and 1 or 2 milk drinks each day


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For breakfast between 5.30 am & 8.30 am 3 x 20 g dose espresso with varying amounts warm milk. Can't take micro foam early in the morning.

Around 10.30 am 1 x cappa

Around 3.30 pm 1 x cappa

Interspersed with 1-2 espressos around these times

No coffee after 6.00 pm


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Generally one flat white during the week and perhaps two or three during the morning on weekends.

If I'm on early shift, I'll have an instant or Nespresso due to time constraints.

Nothing after 3pm.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex with breakfast; flat white late morning. One, possibly two espressos during rest of day.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

During the week I have a brewed coffee first thing or at lunch then and espresso in the evening. At the weekend I could have another espresso and maybe another brewed coffee on top of that.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Espresso in the evening! Really bad for your cortisol levels, sleep quality and hormones in general. Just saying


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

MattRobbo45 said:


> Espresso in the evening! Really bad for your cortisol levels, sleep quality and hormones in general. Just saying


Espresso contains less caffeine than brewed coffee. Doesn't generally affect my sleep.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Caffeine in general. Might not affect sleep in some folks, but certainly has adverse effects.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

MattRobbo45 said:


> Espresso in the evening! Really bad for your cortisol levels, sleep quality and hormones in general. Just saying


But a wee espresso, some dark chocolate and an Islay malt go so well together.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I drink a lot early in the day: 2 x Lungo very first thing (around 6:30 most days) followed by two more an hour or so later then it is one more double at lunchtime and that is it for the day. I sometimes have a BB Decaf pod in the evening.

Of course it is always way more if I'm playing with new kit or entertaining.

I only drink espresso and never have milky drinks.

David


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I know!!! That's the problem. I used to always have a coffee after dinner with some 90% dark choc. It was ritual. That's before I fathomed out how much of an impact it was having on me. Cut back to no caffeine after 12pm and feel like a new man. All be it a deprived new man


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I do try and limit the espressos at night time during the week and do find that a peppermint tea is far better for sleep.

It is interesting to see that people vary their ways of coffee making during the day. When at home I tend to solely use the Classic, making espresso based drinks.

If I'm out attending meetings, I used to drink whatever coffee was offered. However, I'm far more likely to ask for a glass of water now.

My philosophy has definitely changed to quality rather than quantity.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

MattRobbo45 said:


> I know!!! That's the problem. I used to always have a coffee after dinner with some 90% dark choc. It was ritual. That's before I fathomed out how much of an impact it was having on me. Cut back to no caffeine after 12pm and feel like a new man. All be it a deprived new man


Everything in moderation, including excess.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

NeilR said:


> I do try and limit the espressos at night time during the week and do find that a peppermint tea is far better for sleep.
> 
> It is interesting to see that people vary their ways of coffee making during the day. When at home I tend to solely use the Classic, making espresso based drinks.
> 
> ...


I'm the same. Since buying my classic I only drink coffee at home, unless I visit a proper Indy coffee shop. Peppermint tea is my beverage of choice on an evening.

I have a coffee first thing and a second around 10am and that's my lot. It's tough though as I'm dying to practice with my machine, but my wife won't touch the stuff and I can't bring myself to waste beans.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

I have 2-3 a day and try really hard not to drink coffee after 3pm. Its hard to limit myself now I'm making better coffee at home!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just going to say...

Sufficient.


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

I tend to drink 3 to 4. Long black for breakfast, mid morning and afternoon it's a flat white with an espresso after dinner. A lot less than when I was working for a living!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

6.30 -7 am 2 x Espresso (doubles) before work

11.30 am Aeoropress at Work

Weekends, 3 or 4 Espresso sometimes as as a flat white.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Usually around 7-8 double shots as either espresso or 6oz flat whites, maybe more if I have visitors as it seems rude to me not to have a coffee with them, and usually in the late afternoon I have a brewed coffee made using my Hario V60 02 drip decanter made with 30g of coffee and 500ml of water and drink it all myself to counter the sleepiness brought on by my medication around that time of day.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

currently, weekdays French press full to take to work, areopress mid day, and a couple of flat whites when I get home,

weekends kinda make myself a shot of something ever time I walk past the machine, until I can't take anymore


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Usually around 7-8 double shots as either espresso or 6oz flat whites, maybe more if I have visitors as it seems rude to me not to have a coffee with them, and usually in the late afternoon I have a brewed coffee made using my Hario V60 02 drip decanter made with 30g of coffee and 500ml of water and drink it all myself to counter the sleepiness brought on by my medication around that time of day.


Blimey Charlie!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

NeilR said:


> Blimey Charlie!


Don't forget I'm usually at home all day so may as well get my moneys worth lol, plus as I said it helps counteract the sleepiness from the painkillers, I have no issues sleeping at night either as 30 minutes after the night time meds thats me gone.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

At least 10-15 coffees per day as long drinks, perhaps 3 espressos, don't often drink milk drinks....that's the province of my wife. I drink enough coffee in a day that I don't need to drink water. Now some might say I'm addicted to coffee, but not the case. I can go a day, a week or even 2 weeks with no coffee at all. Will either drink Chinese tea or regular tea.. Some days I don't drink any coffee, rare, but sometimes i just don't feel like it. When I have an espresso I will usually follow it with an Americano.

If I go somewhere like Singapore, where the coffee is generally shite, I usually drink chinese tea for the month, or however long we're out there....I almost never drink coffee out.

When testing a machine I can drink double my normal amount and generally a far higher proportion of espressos!!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

it varies daily, but in the region of 10-15. The majority of which are espresso with a few brewed and milk drinks in between. Throw in a few flights of cupping for good measure and I'm usually flying high by noon. Nothing after 4pm except tea or wine/beer to assist the sleep pattern


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Depending on different days I can drink from no coffee at all (I try to have at least one day caffeine free a week), to 15+ espresso based drinks. Working on a Saturday after being out on a Fri night, I can go for even more than that and sometimes even have to break out the Death Wish beans.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

There's some heavy duty coffee drinking going on.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I've been drinking and working with coffee for lots of years so I have built up a high tolerance to caffeine, but I just love the taste and it is easily my preferred drink, full stop. I have had to switch to semi-skimmed milk and cut down on so many milky drops these days though as that much milk just isn't healthy for me.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

On weekends I might only have one or two. Just a hazard of the job I suppose. I think I'd go crazy if I had that amount 7 days a week. But like Atilla, you build up a pretty hefty tolerance after a while!


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Scary amounts of coffee. That much would bury me


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Since getting the Expobar I've settled on a double cappuccino on waking. A couple of singles during the day (usually as macchiatos) or if I'm at the office, a couple of mugs from the aeropress. Nothing after 3 apart from an occasional espresso-based cocktail or a corretto.


----------

